# Algae woes and nutrient deficiency?



## polysci (Dec 25, 2010)

I am having an issue with a brownish-gray algae that is beginning to choke the Hemianthus callitrichoides, christmas moss, and Micranthemum umbrosum. The MU in particular is starting to look a little yellow and is putting out roots into the water column - nitrogen deficiency? The aquarium has been set up for about 3 weeks and I have been dosing ferts according to the EI method (50% water changes weekly). There is some cyanobacteria despite having moderate nitrate levels. What kind of algae is this and how do I eradicate it? Also there is a white film on the surface of the aquarium that I have tried removing but reappears quickly.

*Aquarium stats*

20 gallon long
3 x 18 watt T5 fluorescents
photoperiod - 8 hours
eco complete substrate
phosphate: 4ppm
nitrate: 10-20ppm
CO2: DIY yeast ~20ppm according to pH/kH chart
kH, gH: ~10

Any suggestions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi polysci,

First of all welcome to APC!

That is a lot of light for an aquarium that size, especially when your source of CO2 is DIY. I would start by removing one bulb from your fixture and possibly cutting the photoperiod down to 6 hours or so.

Secondly, what are you using for a "cleaning crew"? I would have at least 4 Corys, a couple of Otos, and 1 - 2 true Siamese Algae Eaters (SAE) in that tank with that light. Add them now.

With the obvious outbreat well underway, first I would remove as much of the algae as possible manually or with a syphon. Next I would incease my 50% water changes to 2X a week. Algae, being a less evolved form of plant life has more trouble adapting to changing water conditions than "normal" plants. Continue to dose your EI ferts per the schedule.

Here is where I go to try to identify algae issues and get some ideas on treatment. For a chemical remedy, you might want to check out this thread on Seachem Excel.

Keep us posted on how things progress!


----------

